# Baby Banggai cardinalfish tank



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

It is going to be a ten gallon. With 1 powerhead. Dont now what filter to use a sponge probly. And might have like 1-3 diadema sea urchins. Any suggestions


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you clarify? Are you attempting to breed Cardinalfish, or is this a fry rearing tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

make your own urchins from a small ball of aquarium putty and some tooth picks. the real urchins will starve to death and the fake ones work.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok it will be a fry tank and it may if needed be a 20 gallon


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A sponge should be fine, with regular water changes for Nitrate control. 

I agree with OF2F's comments above. He beat me to it.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok any other ideas on the topic please posthem


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

only buy tank raised bangaiis. then getting them to pair is the hardest part as they will kill off competition trying to do so. after that, like any animal if they want to breed - they will, but thats on them.

do you already have a pair going?


----------



## feathers (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a breeding pair with a fake urchin that I made out of pickup sticks and aqua putty. 
Ones I see the little ones has been released from the males mouth I remove the parents to a separate tank and drop the level in the Bangaii tank a little so no babies cant go to the filter chambers. I then run the Nano with a sponge filter and regular water changes. The fry I feed with a combination of Cyclopeeze and brine shrimp. 
I hope this helps a bit.


----------

